# would it be okay to add a shrimp (any type) and silver dollars???



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

[schild=4 fontcolor=00BFFF shadowcolor=FF0000 shieldshadow=1]Attention Shrimp and Silver Dollar Experts![/schild]
Hi, i was just wondering if i could add a shrimp (i don't know what kind, maybe somebody can link me to a site where they show the different kinds??) to my tank. Right now i have: neon tetras, zebra danios, 3 gouramis (SMALL, like 2in maybe), and an albino cory. I heard from the pet store that i have to get rid of my cory. that wouldn't be a problem, because i have another fishtank in the house with painted tetras and no bottomfeeder. also i was wondering if i could add a coupel of silver dollar tetras into the mix (the neons, zebras, etc; [shadow=red:c98823c829][glow=darkred:c98823c829]not[/glow:c98823c829][/shadow:c98823c829] the [glow=deepskyblue:c98823c829]painted[/glow:c98823c829] tetras). if anybody knows how many silverdollars i should have i would appreciate that too. 

[shadow=midnightblue:c98823c829][highlight=crimson:c98823c829]Thanks[/highlight:c98823c829] for any help![/shadow:c98823c829]

(isn't HTML great??)


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank? different kinds of silver dollars are different sizes and can vary quite a bit. i think they will eat bite size fish which would be the neons. they would be pretty good community fish until when they get big enough to eat the neons. they also like to be in groups, and grow to like 6 or 8 inches in the right sized aquarium.

as for shrimp, the sturdier ones should be fine. silver dollars are herbivores but would eat fish or shrimp if they could. ghost shrimp would get eaten, maybe some amanos wouldnt get eaten. i would go for some kind of filter feeding shrimp since the others that are large enough to not get picked on will probably pick on your fish. a vampire shrimp or flower shrimp. there are yucatan craw dads that wont eat fish, and they eat what silver dollars eat, vegetable matter. yucatans can be pretty pricey tho.


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks, my fish tank is a 26 gallon all glass aquarium bow. My dad has a 96 (i think) gallon tank with some bigger silver dollars so if they get too mean i can put them there. I can also put the neons with the painted's, right?? thanks for the help!

[schild=4 fontcolor=8B0000 shadowcolor=FF0000 shieldshadow=1]THANKS![/schild]


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Most Silver Dollars that you buy in the store are the ones that grow 6-8 inches. I wouldnt suggest having them in that size of a tank. I had 3 in a 29G and they out grew that in a matter of 2 months. I then had them in a 55G bur had to get rid of them because they were bigger than all the fish. 

Silver Dollars can be very shy. Mine were very active in my 29G but then got timid in the 55G. They are beautiful but probably not the best choice for your tank. 

I would just get 5 more albino corys. They like to be in groups of 6 and have quite the personality plus keep the bottom clean! Be sure to supplement them with their own food though. 

Then you would have a pretty rounded out tank... depending on how many neons & danios you have


----------

